# Coronado Beach Resort, San Diego



## Karen G (Dec 2, 2009)

We'll be at this resort Jan. 10-17, 2010, and will be celebrating our 33rd anniversary while we're there.  Can anyone suggest a restaurant for our special day and any other restaurants in the vicinity for other meals? Thanks for any info.  By the way, I do not like seafood but my husband eats everything.


----------



## DaveNV (Dec 3, 2009)

Karen, the Hotel Del Coronado is directly across the street from the Coronado Beach Resort.  They have some excellent restaurants, and the atmosphere is amazing.  Even if you choose not to eat there, you might enjoy walking through the place.  It truly is a landmark.  This link is to their dining page on their website:  http://www.hoteldel.com/Dining-Special-Events.aspx

There are many other restaurants on Coronado, most of which would be walking distance from the CBR.  Sidewalks are wide, and well-paved.  Here's a link to some ideas:  http://www.sandiegorestaurants.com/location.cfm/location/5/Coronado

Off of Coronado Island, we found the outdoor Prado Restaurant in the heart of Balboa Park to be an outstanding place to eat, either for lunch or dinner.  They frequently have events that make dining there even more special.  Here is their website:  http://www.cohnrestaurants.com/restaurants/theprado/

I love San Diego, and hope you have a fantastic time.  Congrats on your anniversary!

Dave


----------



## Karen G (Dec 3, 2009)

Dave, thanks so much for all that information. It looks like we'll be in such an interesting area with a lot of things to choose from. I appreciate your input.


----------



## Passepartout (Dec 3, 2009)

Karen, there's also the Lowe's Resort (associated with CBR- you can use the facilities and pools there) about 3-4 miles south. Get a parking pass at CBR. There are also several restaurants there. I agree w/Dave, the Del is fabulous for a special occasion, as is the Prado- nearby parking is a PITA, try behind the Natural History Museum. For a more 'hole-in-the-wall' experience, Filippi's in Little Italy is a local landmark eatery. We love SD and CBR made us feel welcome. Enjoy!

Jim Ricks


----------



## Cathyb (Dec 3, 2009)

*Peohe's -- romantic with view!*



Karen G said:


> We'll be at this resort Jan. 10-17, 2010, and will be celebrating our 33rd anniversary while we're there.  Can anyone suggest a restaurant for our special day and any other restaurants in the vicinity for other meals? Thanks for any info.  By the way, I do not like seafood but my husband eats everything.



Check out Peohe's.  It is located at the water with views of downtown San Diego's skyline.  Food is outstanding and reservations mandatory.  It's located in Coronado at the place where the ferry comes in to take people to downtown San Diego.  Very romantic at sundown


----------



## skimble (Dec 3, 2009)

Passepartout said:


> Karen, there's also the Lowe's Resort (associated with CBR- you can use the facilities and pools there) about 3-4 miles south. Get a parking pass at CBR. There are also several restaurants there. I agree w/Dave, the Del is fabulous for a special occasion, as is the Prado- nearby parking is a PITA, try behind the Natural History Museum. For a more 'hole-in-the-wall' experience, Filippi's in Little Italy is a local landmark eatery. We love SD and CBR made us feel welcome. Enjoy!
> 
> Jim Ricks



I agree... Lowe's Resort.... You get a 30% discount there.  Putting that into perspective.... our $50 bill was only $35.  When you can substitute french fries (the potato) for a good size bowl of raspberries, blackberries, and blueberries, you know it's a good restaurant. 
They have two restaurants... we ate in the cafe.


----------



## Luanne (Dec 3, 2009)

Our favorite restaurant in the area is Miguel's Cocina.  I wouldn't suggest it for your special dinner, but for another night it would be great.  It's pretty much right next to the Coronado Beach Resort, kind of in a back alley.  Their margaritas are wonderful!


----------



## Barbeque (Dec 4, 2009)

A Second on Pehoes for a special meal

We liked Miguels which was right next to the Coronado Beach Resort for a good casual Mexican Meal.
The Brigantiane was also very good.  But it is not Pehoes.
Pehoes is probably our second favorite restaurant ever only second to Mamas Fish House in Maui.


----------



## csalter2 (Dec 4, 2009)

*Ditto Miguel's*



Luanne said:


> Our favorite restaurant in the area is Miguel's Cocina.  I wouldn't suggest it for your special dinner, but for another night it would be great.  It's pretty much right next to the Coronado Beach Resort, kind of in a back alley.  Their margaritas are wonderful!



I second Miguel's for a night other than your birthday. The food is good. I drive to Coronado sometimes just to eat there.


----------



## b2bailey (Dec 12, 2009)

*A Second on Pehoes for a special meal...*

When I read your first post a restaurant popped into my head -- I could see it in my mind but didn't remember the name -- it was ten years ago.

So glad to hear PEHOEs is till there!

So, make this vote three for that one, for your special anniversary dinner night.


----------



## Karen G (Dec 12, 2009)

Thanks for all the great recommendations.  Keep them coming if there are more. 

Peohe's  sounds really good.  My husband had mentioned that he'd like to try to find the Chart House as he was stationed on Coronado Island with the Navy before we met.  When I googled Peohe's, it said it was in the family of Chart House restaurants so maybe that's the one he was thinking of.


----------



## ricoba (Dec 12, 2009)

Karen G said:


> Thanks for all the great recommendations.  Keep them coming if there are more.
> 
> Peohe's  sounds really good.  My husband had mentioned that he'd like to try to find the Chart House as he was stationed on Coronado Island with the Navy before we met.  When I googled Peohe's, it said it was in the family of Chart House restaurants so maybe that's the one he was thinking of.



Karen, if you'd like to drive up the coast a bit, you can search the CA locations on their website.  The Dana Point or Newport location may be as far as you want to drive, since after that point you start hitting LA traffic.


----------



## Fletcher921 (Dec 12, 2009)

I would look at the restaurant in the Hotel Del for something special.  The brunch in the Crown Room is excellent and we just attended a wedding that had the reception at 1500 Ocean and it was beautiful.  You cannot beat the surroundings.
www.dine1500ocean.com/index.cfm
www.hoteldel.com/crown-room.aspx
There is just something about the place that is soooo special.

Also within walking distance - Miguels is wonderful for mexican food - very casual and comfortable.  Bino's crepes across the street from the CBR is great for breakfasts.

The nice restaurant in the Loews is excellent as well.  Nice view toward downtown SD - reserve with time to see the lights come on downtown.

Extraordinary desserts is splendid for an outing as well - forget having a meal first...  Order a Blood Orange Ricotta Torte and prepare to die!  My FAVE. 
www.extraordinarydesserts.com/

Of course - nothing compares to Mama's Fish House on Maui - nothing at all.

Have a ball - this is a great location - bring your swimsuit and champagne glasses - there is a hot tub on the upper level of the property - fun to hang up there and what the street below.


----------



## bigrick (Dec 13, 2009)

We had a nice meal at the Il Fornaio's by the ferry landing.  When we were there it was a nice stroll for us down Alameda Blvd.


----------



## Luanne (Dec 14, 2009)

bigrick said:


> We had a nice meal at the Il Fornaio's by the ferry landing.  When we were there it was a nice stroll for us down Alameda Blvd.



While I normall like Il Fornaio, for some reason the night dh and I had dinner there (a few years ago) our dinner was very disappointing.  Service was spotty, one of our meals had to go back for some reason, so we ended up kind of eating at different times, and the food wasn't that great.  Maybe they were just having an off night.


----------



## applegirl (Dec 18, 2009)

Yes, Pehoes has a great view of the city!  I would recommend this restuarant also.  Have fun on your trip!   Sounds great. 

Janna


----------



## John Cummings (Dec 19, 2009)

Luanne said:


> Our favorite restaurant in the area is Miguel's Cocina.  I wouldn't suggest it for your special dinner, but for another night it would be great.  It's pretty much right next to the Coronado Beach Resort, kind of in a back alley.  Their margaritas are wonderful!



I second the recommendation for Miguel's Cocina. However, I also agree that I wouldn't choose it for a special occasion. It is in an inner courtyard that you can enter next to the Brigantine. In fact the Brigantine owns Miguel's Cocina in Coronado and the other Miguel's Cocina at Shelter Island. Miguel's Cocina is a Mexican restaurant and is good for lunch or dinner with good food, nice ambiance and reasonable prices. We have eaten there many many times.

For that special dinner, I would eat at the Hotel Del Coronado.


----------



## John Cummings (Dec 19, 2009)

bigrick said:


> We had a nice meal at the Il Fornaio's by the ferry landing.  When we were there it was a nice stroll for us down Alameda Blvd.



I am curious why you you would walk down Alameda Blvd. It is much closer to walk down Orange Ave. and that is a very nice walk.

We often play tourist in San Diego as we lived there for many years and now live just an hour away. We stay 2 or 3 nights on bonus time at our Gaslamp Plaza Suites timeshare in downtown San Diego. We often take the Coronado ferry from the foot of Broadway to Coronado and then walk down Orange Ave. to the Hotel Del and Miguel's Cocina.


----------



## jcr (Dec 21, 2009)

We also adore the Prado.  Have always had excellent meals and the ambience is very nice.  The parking is a pain so we do park, as suggested above, behind the natural history museum.  

Apparently, we must try Miguel's!


----------



## bigrick (Jan 28, 2010)

John Cummings said:


> I am curious why you you would walk down Alameda Blvd. It is much closer to walk down Orange Ave. and that is a very nice walk.
> 
> We often play tourist in San Diego as we lived there for many years and now live just an hour away. We stay 2 or 3 nights on bonus time at our Gaslamp Plaza Suites timeshare in downtown San Diego. We often take the Coronado ferry from the foot of Broadway to Coronado and then walk down Orange Ave. to the Hotel Del and Miguel's Cocina.



Just for the extra exercise!

I agree with you about staying at the Gaslamp, walking down to the ferry, ferry across the harbor, and then strolling around Coronado.  We did that on our first exchange to San Diego.  The next time we stayed at the Coronado Beach Resort where we used their bikes to reverse course.  We rode the bikes all along the San Diego waterfront.  Great fun!

Last time and this coming May we are staying at the WorldMark place on A St.  Still easy to get to the gaslamp district and ball games.  Not as convenient for Coronado but still very doable for us walking.

I was just in San Diego early this month for more business and pleasure.  The 82 degree days sure beat the 45 degree days in Sacramento.  I can't wait to get back!


----------



## Karen G (Jan 28, 2010)

jcr said:


> Apparently, we must try Miguel's!


We liked Miguel's so much that we went back for a second meal. Great margaritas, too!


----------



## Luanne (Jan 28, 2010)

Karen G said:


> We liked Miguel's so much that we went back for a second meal. Great margaritas, too!



I agree!

I think we only ended up eating one meal there as there was going to be quite a wait the second time we went back.


----------

